# Gulp Shrimp Color



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

What's the best color and size for specks, reds, and flounder?


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I have had the best luck with the new penny. But I keep 5 or 6 sizes/colors in my box. Sometimes it helps to change it up a little bit.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I prefer the Rootbeer and Camo jerkshads.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Dagwood (3/16/2010)*What's the best color and size for specks, reds, and flounder?


I've had the most luck with the 3" shrimp and the 5" jerkshad. I've caught fish with most of the colors i've tried, but New Penny has produced the best for me....they work when bumped off the bottom or suspended under a popping cork. I don't fish inshore as much as many of the other guys on here though, so i'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *GENTLE WOLF (3/16/2010)*I have had the best luck with the new penny. But I keep 5 or 6 sizes/colors in my box. Sometimes it helps to change it up a little bit.


+1:letsdrink


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

the 3 inch with new penny or the white (forgot the came) ones... 

great bait.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Like any other lure, it really depends on water color and clarity. Muddy silty or stained water you'll need to go darker and larger. Clear water go lighter/brighter.



Up in Escambia, I've had the best luck with new penny and camo jerkshads for redfish, new penny and nuclear chicken for specks, and the molting 3" shrimp for flounder.



Down in the sound, new penny and nuclear chicken jerkshads, nuclear chicken and lime tiger shrimp, and even pearl white shrimp.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

3" shrimp- new penny in clear water. white in dirty. rig it on a flutter hook, not a jig head. it will fall like a real shrimp.....


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Pearl White 3" Shrimp!!!!


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

If your throw'n a Gulp...Color dont matter! I think they strike it because of the smell. How many times have you seen a bait fish in "Lime Tiger" or Nuclear Chicken" colors?? I never have...but those two colors catch fish!!

Keep Fishin!


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

> *jimmyjams4110 (3/16/2010)*Pearl White 3" Shrimp!!!!


x2


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

3" new penny shrimp and a 5" nuclear chicken jerk shad


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

I have gotten the assortment tub and have had good luck with all of the colors in it. Depending on the bite the best have been the new penny and white.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Like it was stated with Gulp it?s probably more smell than color but I seemed to have more luck with the New Penny color. Maybe it?s because I use it more.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *MGuns (3/17/2010)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Like it was stated with Gulp it?s probably more smell than color but I seemed to have more luck with the New Penny color. Maybe it?s because I use it more.


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Confidence!!! All gulps shrimp catch fish no matter size or color. The two inch pearl is deadly on a popping cork. I pay more attention to size than color.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

> *Jighead (3/17/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *MGuns (3/17/2010)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Like it was stated with Gulp it?s probably more smell than color but I seemed to have more luck with the New Penny color. Maybe it?s because I use it more.
> ...


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I?m going to pick up a bag of the 2? pearl and give them a shot. Thanks.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

3 inch new penny and nuclear chicken. The bigger ones will keep the smaller fish off and that in turn makes the bait last longer and improves your catch. IMHO


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nuclear Chicken 3 inch shrimp for specs and white trout under a popping cork.


----------

